# DA2PPL - How often?



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

How often is this vaccine given to dogs? 

After reviewing Nascar's records, it seems he's gotten it every 18 months so far. 

I was told he was not due for it until this fall, but the last vaccine he received was March 2009.

Just curious!? Thank you!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This is Distemper with Lepto...

It is given at our hospital 1 time every 12 months, of course unless we're doing a puppy series or a series for dogs that haven't ever been vaccinated before. We give DHPP (no Lepto).

D- Distemper
A- Hepatitis (Adenovirus)
P- Parvo
P- Parainfluenza
L- Leptospirosis


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I vaccinate my adult dogs every 3 years, after they have received their first booster.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

On the recommendation of my breeder, I will only be giving this one every 3 years as well, and the way it will work out it will not be on the same year as rabies. Between not going with their recommended treatment for anaplasmosis, not neutering Sawyer until at least 18 months, and not going with their suggested vaccination protocol, I'm sure I won't be the most popular patient at the office!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

DHPP is given as a puppy series, then at a year. After that some clinics do the vaccination yearly and some give it every 3 years (AAHA recommends every 3 years after the one year booster).

Lepto is another story. It is initially given as a 2 dose series, then needs to be repeated AT LEAST every year. In areas with a lot of lepto pressure, some clinics recommend the vaccine every 6 months. Another thing to factor in with a Lepto vaccination is that there are basically two kinds of lepto vaccine-an older vaccine that only contains 2 strains (serovars) of lepto and a newer vaccine that vaccinates for 4 serovars. Most DHLPP combo vaccines are DHPP with the 2 serovar lepto. I would definitely recommend the 4 serovar vaccination if lepto is recommended for your area.


----------

